# Vizsla and Goose Hunting



## sniper john

I'm new, its the off season so things are slow in the hunting section I'm sure. So how about I share some types of hunting y'all probably don't see a Vizsla involved in much. How about some Goose hunting to start. Blaze BTW is a big girl as far as Vizslas go. Pictures speak a thousand words, so.....

2009-2010 Season 










Scouting anticipation









Mush


----------



## sniper john

2009-2010 season continued

What you lookin at? 









Hero Shot









Bigfoot lives! Bet you did not know Bigfoot also owns a Vizsla.


----------



## sniper john

2008-2009 Season

Oh Deer!









I think I can fly. 









One of Blaze's friends


----------



## rice8702

Very cool and interesting pictures.

Thanks for sharing that. I have never heard of a V goose hunting before.


----------



## sniper john

2007-2008 Season

Goose or B52, you decide. A Greater Canada
I think I can, I think I can, I know I can, I can!



























My girl and me


----------



## sniper john

2006-2007 Season










With a great mentor.


----------



## sniper john

rice8702 said:


> Very cool and interesting pictures.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that. I have never heard of a V goose hunting before.


Thank you,
When on waterfowl hunts and strangers have asked what kind of dog that is. For fun I often just say "Red Lab". Most don't know what to think and walk away either believing me or with a puzzled look. ;D


----------



## sniper john

And this last set comes with a story. It was a very memorable and fun hunt for me. 

Up at 4:00 am to drive from camp, then unload the kayak. Took about three dozen mixed decoys and 5 goose shells. Not knowing what to expect I shot a teal early because it was easy to identify. Then I stayed in my layout blind and watched group after group of Ducks come and go for maybe two hours. I did not fire a shot during this time. Just had fun watching. I had ducks walking around my feet much of the time. Started picking out mostly Greenheads when I did start. Then the big Greater Canada Geese came. Dropped one and then a second went sailing into the hillside behind me. 

Took-off after it with Blaze, but found head high weeds and bushes so started zig zagging up the hill fighting the brush. Blaze caught a scent and went crashing up the hill. I could hear all kinds of honking going on. I found the Goose in a clearing under a tree with the dog working back and forth trying to make a charge. The goose looking bigger than Blaze was doing the famous Karate Kid move with it's head up, standing tall, and wings all the way out. I saw Blaze charge and the goose got hold of Blaze on her flank just at the back edge of her vest. After a tussle they did mutually let go of each other. I called Blaze back and when she finally, reluctantly, did so, I finished the goose. Blaze ran back to the goose for a bite and a growl to get the last punch in. For a few days, Blaze did have a welt on her flank from the Goose. 

Calling it a day, I went back to pick up decoys. I had pulled the kayak out of the woods, put the gun up, and was just picking up decoys. Then more geese came. They landed in my decoys with me. I sat/stayed Blaze, dropped to my knees, pulled my elbows in to look like a stump, then got my camera out. Actually glad I did not have my gun or I might not have got the pictures. While this was going on, a hawk that had been harassing ducks on the point earlier, flew down the bank and picked up one of my dead ducks behind me. What a neat day it was.


----------



## Dubyajay

Blaze is *huge* John.

That last story was really cool.

Are you from Canada? The background looks like Labrador/Newfoundland.


----------



## sniper john

I'm from Texas. I hunt up to a 5 State area, but all my Goose hunts have been in Oklahoma on public land except for one Louisiana Conservation Snow Goose hunt in March of this yearthat I was invited on.


----------



## Drago

Lovely pictures!! 
A vizsla always looks happy when they are in the fields to hunt. 

Our little boy will be introduced to hunting next Autumn. I hope he will enjoy it as much as yours does!


----------

